# Warnung vor Telco-Tec



## FirmenkundeHH (20 August 2014)

Wir möchten auch vor einen fragwürden Onlineshop warnen:

www.telco-tec.com
Galliardo AG - Niederlassung Deutschland Stendaler Str. 4
D-10559 Berlin

Wir haben dort einen Computer gekauft und im Voraus bezahlt und nachdem der Computer nicht geliefert wurde, die Bestellung storniert und die Rückzahlung der bereits geleisteten Zahlung gefordert. Bis heute haben wir das Geld trotz mehrfacher Zusagen nicht erhalten, so dass wir das gerichtliche Mahnverfahren angeschoben und Mahnbescheid erlassen haben.

Ähnlich ist es wohl auch schon sehr vielen anderen Kunden gegangen, wenn man das bei Google eingibt.


----------



## Heiko (20 August 2014)

Wann war das?


----------



## FirmenkundeHH (20 August 2014)

Gekauft im Juni diesen Jahres


----------



## Heiko (20 August 2014)

http://www.telco-tec.com/impressum

Allein das hätte mich davon abgehalten, dort überhaupt jemals was zu kaufen...


----------



## FirmenkundeHH (20 August 2014)

Ja uns auch im Nachhinein!!!!!!!!!! Lernen und alle anderen User warnen, mehr können wir gerade nicht machen!


----------



## gegen-internetbetrug (30 August 2014)

es gibt die Möglichkeit, direkt an deren Rechtsabteilung zu schreiben:
Mandy Driesch
Head of Legal
[email protected]
God luck


----------

